# Which Members Do You Miss....ones You Don't?



## RedneckR0nin

Since all this talk of those that have left or moved on...I would like to hear about the members you miss the most and wish they were here. As well post about those that you may be glad they are not around anymore but keep it reasonable people.

Me

Wish was here
Noodles

Don't Miss
I guess Central but not by lots!


----------



## ICEE

I miss Central, Akskirmish,Trigga,Dr Green, 06 ls2 w/e his name is


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Central for me. I know he is dead or seriously injured (probably in a coma) because that dude was on here 24/7 and it is extremely not like him to just f*ck off for awhile. I think dead, injured, depressed, gay, or on hard drugs for that guy.

The best times for me on here we when that guy used to post and we all used to post. This was RNR pre-moderator days.


----------



## ICEE

Agreed those were good times, hes still alive just banned


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I also miss RNR pre moderatorship. I remember when he first arrived, it was something new and exciting and his posts were so well though out, sick, and amusing. Now he just fronts and doesn't act crazy anymore because he wants to act mature as a mod and take pictures of gay flowers!


----------



## ICEE

ksls was cooler before she was a mod as well


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Who? ^

Im happy NBKK started posting in AQHU during winter that guy is one of my favorite posters of all time.


----------



## ICEE

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/user/38953-ksls/


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Oh that bitch....

Just kidding.

ksls is a great asset to this site for sure.

Unlike you ICEE.


----------



## ICEE

haters gonna hate


----------



## need_redz

I remember when ice man was around - he left and c*ck boy here^^^ stole his avatar


----------



## ICEE

I forgot to say I miss team eraispy







2 piranha 2 fury, and the other ones I forget their users


----------



## hyphen

twitcho, lemmywinks, mr.harley, mr freeze, peacockbass, xenon


----------



## need_redz

lol and who could forget the tranny lover - you guys know who I'm talking about


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Danny Tanner said:


> I also miss RNR pre moderatorship. I remember when he first arrived, it was something new and exciting and his posts were so well though out, sick, and amusing. Now he just fronts and doesn't act crazy anymore because he wants to act mature as a mod and take pictures of gay flowers!


I honestly have to agree with you, besides the well thought out part if that's what you mean. I never thought about any of my posts back then just usually whatever came out got posted.....mistakes and all. I miss someone saying " WTF are you talking about RnR??". I honestly have not read that in a really long time. I know I got old and crusty like in my attitude and behavior here but I felt to do my job efficiently here I needed to tone it down a little. It also has to do with you and ICEE since you both bitch about missing the old me. You Danny got self banned and away you went for a very long time......ICEE you fucked off for like a year. you two used to be my partners in crime for fucked up posting. I used to feed off either one of you guys funny off the wall posts and reply trying to one up it in every sense. Sooooo I will take part of the blame but look at yourselves if you miss the old me. After countless of hours posting with T&C,Noodles, Feefa, Trigga and crew as much as they are all cool as hell they are not the style of you two or the old me!! If you guys would have stuck around then I am sure I would have stayed true to the old RnR much much more so!! Just my thoughts about it is all!


----------



## Guest

ICEE said:


> Oh that bitch....
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ksls is a great asset to this site for sure.
> 
> Unlike you ICEE.


Can you feel the







Dt and I have had our differences but I still thik he brings a funny element to this site. You are definitely one of a kind









I miss Pitman, NBKK

I do not miss Central!!!!!


----------



## WhiteLineRacer

i miss trying to read cueballs random gems of logic


----------



## Piranha_man

Cueball!


----------



## r1dermon

so many to list...twitch had some mad skillz with the photography...dracofish as well...i also miss nismo and jewelz. ron mexico...

people im glad are not around? KoK. that dude sucked at life.


----------



## TheWayThingsR

Piranha_man said:


> Cueball!


x2


----------



## kove32

hyphen said:


> twitcho, lemmywinks, mr.harley, mr freeze, peacockbass, xenon


I agree with this 100%.. Mr. Harley (the one with that sick ass boat, right?) is the one who first helped me with all the piranha sh*t. Mr. Freeze, man he was awesome.. twitcho, what happened to him? And all the rest alike..


----------



## Bawb2u

Jiggy, Sopha and Obie,Peacockbass and 2P2F. They really got some MAJOR threads going.


----------



## Nick G

miss jmax, central, Dezboy, Nevermind, Coldfire.

dont miss: baddyfish.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

This thread has gotten way more response than I thought it would!!

Thx guys!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Now that I think of it I miss Dr.Giggles and Dippy quite a bit as well as Cueball, lo4life, and seedless

Know who I REALLY don't miss is Exodon King....what a f*cking character


----------



## need_redz

king of kings was a ball bag


----------



## Murphy18

Pitman and NBKK.


----------



## Devon Amazon

I know it annoyed alot of people but i miss the general buzz that was around the site during the whole team thing (team RIP etc)

I also miss the uk forum being active, i was the last person to post in there and i dont even remember doing it! we had a good little group of posters in there at one point

And KOK was a penis!


----------



## Nick G

Murphy18 said:


> Pitman and NBKK.


yeah, pitman was cool. i still speak to him occasionally.


----------



## fishguy1313

06C6LS2 is cool. I think he had a kid, so his time is being well occupied. He lives here in my home state, so I gotta throw it out there. NBKK was definitely cool too. What happened to E-Thug? That guy was a riot...









2P2F - I never did understand his/her deal. She/he had a hot pic for an avatar, but I'm still confused whether that pic was a male or female. Didn't type very good english either.

I also miss RNR before he was a mod. He is so mature and well mannered now. What happened to that guy???









Oh, yeah. RB32 was pretty cool too. He had the HUGEST pygos ever. Let's not start that arguement again though...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo

I haven't been around long but for my time here I miss NBKK


----------



## need_redz

e-thug = speakyourmind = danny tanner = check_ya_self

that was all the same guy


----------



## fishguy1313

^ I know. I was just kidding!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Nick G said:


> Pitman and NBKK.


yeah, pitman was cool. i still speak to him occasionally.
[/quote]

Tell Pit then to give me a shout I have been trying to get ahold of that guy forever.


----------



## thePACK

serrapygo...hemorrhoids took him outta the game...







.true g


----------



## Plowboy

I miss BSing on chat with pitman and joe. I haven't even seen pitman on skype lately. Joe had a kid (congrats again), and I donno what pit is up to. Where the f*ck is cobrafox too? Last I remember he was building that 550g for his armatus and then he just left.

I cant say I don't like anyone here. DT and Central used to piss me off, but I can honestly say I would miss the arab and ass if they left.


----------



## kove32

What ever happened to Dippy Eggs?


----------



## thePACK

in all honestly, i miss fishman2(help me start in the hobby) ..good guy..funny, lots of pm and all around good guy...


----------



## RedneckR0nin

kove32 said:


> What ever happened to Dippy Eggs?


Moved on as life responsibilities took over. Best plant guy we had along with Roccov and I don't see either of them even visit anymore. That's the thing people think this site is changing its not just the people who frequent it. Piranha keeping is pretty much a young mans game as it's pretty easy to gain the majority of information rather fast and then it's only our community. Which after taking sh*t from teens about why you can keep 15 redz in a 20 gallon or having to explain yourself a 100 times over and over again eventually you get tired and leave. It will happen to all of us eventually I imagine.


----------



## ICEE

Ya but youll stick around to post in the lounge with me







, cant say that tho, Like you said above, I dipped for a year


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Everyone gets sick of the same thing eventually, especially as your peers leave. The older members are slowly leaving but newer members are replacing them no question!


----------



## zippa

Is Hollywood still around?


----------



## matc

Well I certainly don't miss Cueball...couldn't write a damn sentence correctly ..dumb f*ck !


----------



## EZmoney

I miss Jewelz, CraigStables, Judazzz, NismoDriver, Cueball, and ElTwitcho.

I also miss all of the SoCal homies (badforthesport, beercandan, Harley, ReDragon, Bubba, RB32, bmpower007, etc), but they all left when the Classifieds got shutdown. No more SoCal Pfury meet-and-greets or group-buys.









* DON'T MISS: Jiggy - good riddance lol *


----------



## TheCableGuy

EZmoney said:


> I miss Jewelz, CraigStables,* Judazzz,* NismoDriver, *Cueball*, and *ElTwitcho*.
> 
> I also miss all of the SoCal homies (badforthesport, beercandan, Harley, ReDragon, Bubba, RB32, bmpower007, etc), but they all left when the Classifieds got shutdown. No more SoCal Pfury meet-and-greets or group-buys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * DON'T MISS: Jiggy - good riddance lol *


x2
Moondemon and I were just talking about ElTwitcho yesterday.


----------



## Trigga

Devon Amazon said:


> *I know it annoyed alot of people but i miss the general buzz that was around the site during the whole team thing (team RIP etc)*


x2 that was the site in its hayday, thousands of posts daily... such a waste of time now that i look back lol

plus pitman, fido, ace, 2p2f, the old rnr, the blunt smokin nick, my rexdale niga jaéh and ak before he started hating pfury for some reason


----------



## Guest

It seems to me there is a pattern to people jioning the site, become active posters, burning out and moving on.
I guess all hobbies are like that.

I've also noted that very active posters sometimes get too "invested" in the site and their interactions with their e-friends. When the inevitable conflict does occur, they storm off the site and never return.

I miss:

-The chatbox in teh Lounge
-Xenon
-Acestro
-2Piranha~2Fury
-There was a guy in New Jersey who was an active poster that I gave one of my Spilos to. I can't remember his name.

I don't miss:
-Silence. That kid was seriously mentally ill.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Trigga said:


> *I know it annoyed alot of people but i miss the general buzz that was around the site during the whole team thing (team RIP etc)*


x2 that was the site in its hayday, thousands of posts daily... such a waste of time now that i look back lol

plus pitman, fido, ace, 2p2f, the old rnr, the blunt smokin nick, my rexdale niga jaéh and ak before he started hating pfury for some reason
[/quote]

Hold up Sir...
I never once started to hate this place............I hate the actions that never change...But lord for bid if I open that can of worms around here.....

I'm here and converse with my friends all the time-I'm just not about to help out around here in the hobby forums anymore.......









Oh yeah shout out to my homie Lightning...LMFAO


----------



## [email protected]°

hyphen said:


> twitcho, lemmywinks, mr.harley, mr freeze, peacockbass, xenon


Now that is a good list!!

Nismo, Hemi, Judazzz, Alan, maybe a few more I would add... Gotta think a bit


----------



## TheWayThingsR

AKSkirmish said:


> *I know it annoyed alot of people but i miss the general buzz that was around the site during the whole team thing (team RIP etc)*


x2 that was the site in its hayday, thousands of posts daily... such a waste of time now that i look back lol

plus pitman, fido, ace, 2p2f, the old rnr, the blunt smokin nick, my rexdale niga jaéh and ak before he started hating pfury for some reason
[/quote]

Hold up Sir...
I never once started to hate this place............I hate the actions that never change...But lord for bid if I open that can of worms around here.....

I'm here and converse with my friends all the time-I'm just not about to help out around here in the hobby forums anymore.......









Oh yeah shout out to my homie Lightning...LMFAO








[/quote]

AK has been angry and bitter ever since he posted his pic for the first time and people started f*cking with it.... Dont say it aint true, AK!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Bullsnake said:


> It seems to me there is a pattern to people jioning the site, become active posters, burning out and moving on.
> I guess all hobbies are like that.
> 
> I've also noted that very active posters sometimes get too "invested" in the site and their interactions with their e-friends. When the inevitable conflict does occur, they storm off the site and never return.
> 
> I miss:
> 
> -The chatbox in teh Lounge
> -Xenon
> -Acestro
> -2Piranha~2Fury
> -There was a guy in New Jersey who was an active poster that I gave one of my Spilos to. I can't remember his name.
> 
> I don't miss:
> -Silence. That kid was seriously mentally ill.


You mean notaverage.


----------



## muskielover1

nobody missed me for 3 weeks???









lemmy is doin good as far as last spoke,...his mom and dad are cool as f*ck i tells ya that.done alot of buisness with them over the last 6-7 years.


----------



## FEEFA

I miss cobrafox and dezboy


----------



## Guest

Danny Tanner said:


> You mean notaverage.


That's the name. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]°

Bullsnake said:


> You mean notaverage.


That's the name. Thank you.
[/quote]

He is a good dude too!!


----------



## Scrappy

Twitcho, Gordeez, and I guess Cueball. (though I hate to admit it)


----------



## b_ack51

Can't forget, Muskie's ex-girlfriend and her pitt, miss those two.









Ms Natt, K_Fizzle, Tinkerbelle, mashunter, honda99ex, scavvee, piranha_king are a few I didn't notice mentioned.


----------



## Nick G

[email protected]° said:


> *I know it annoyed alot of people but i miss the general buzz that was around the site during the whole team thing (team RIP etc)*


x2 that was the site in its hayday, thousands of posts daily... such a waste of time now that i look back lol

plus pitman, fido, ace, 2p2f, the old rnr, *the blunt smokin nick*, my rexdale niga jaéh and ak before he started hating pfury for some reason
[/quote]
im still here... i just dont post that much in aqhu anymore. nothing against the new crowd, but i enjoyed the old crowd better.


----------



## r1dermon

speaking of which...has anyone mentioned acestro? birth-father of the all hailed AQHU which is over 9300 pages long to this point?


----------



## EZmoney




----------



## AKSkirmish

TheWayThingsR said:


> *I know it annoyed alot of people but i miss the general buzz that was around the site during the whole team thing (team RIP etc)*


x2 that was the site in its hayday, thousands of posts daily... such a waste of time now that i look back lol

plus pitman, fido, ace, 2p2f, the old rnr, the blunt smokin nick, my rexdale niga jaéh and ak before he started hating pfury for some reason
[/quote]

Hold up Sir...
I never once started to hate this place............I hate the actions that never change...But lord for bid if I open that can of worms around here.....

I'm here and converse with my friends all the time-I'm just not about to help out around here in the hobby forums anymore.......









Oh yeah shout out to my homie Lightning...LMFAO








[/quote]

AK has been angry and bitter ever since he posted his pic for the first time and people started f*cking with it.... Dont say it aint true, AK!
[/quote]

lol
That wasn't the first pic. Not my first cup of tea around here man...I certainly knew what the hounds would do.....All in fun.....


----------



## hyphen

o yeah, gordeez was the man. beercandan was a cool cat, lived pretty close by.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Gordeez is doing alright I chat at him through twitter all the time!!


----------



## [email protected]°

RedneckR0nin said:


> Gordeez is doing alright I chat at him through twitter all the time!!


Gordeez is a good dude too!!

I hope his drinking "career" is going better than mine.

My liver and pancreas forced me into early retirement

I bet SYM and Kfizzle would have some interesting banter...

They would probably end up spooning in a sleeping bag singing sweet love songs


----------



## Guest

I miss nismo he was a pimp.

I dont miss Ocellatus2000 or acestro


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Ocellatus is not gone, he is closer than you think


----------



## ZOSICK

ICEE said:


> 06C6LS2 is cool. I think he had a kid, so his time is being well occupied. He lives here in my home state, so I gotta throw it out there. NBKK was definitely cool too. What happened to E-Thug? That guy was a riot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2P2F - I never did understand his/her deal. She/he had a hot pic for an avatar, but I'm still confused whether that pic was a male or female. Didn't type very good english either.
> 
> I also miss RNR before he was a mod. He is so mature and well mannered now. What happened to that guy???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah. RB32 was pretty cool too. He had the HUGEST pygos ever. Let's not start that arguement again though...


Family and other hobbies(vettes and smoked meats)....My S.mac died last week after 9.5 years (8.4 inches) but I still have my elong.

BTW GG my offer still stands for your 9+inch S.mac now more so that I lost my living rooms center piece....willing to ship? name a price and I think we can work something out

a vid from December 08, 2006






/is currently looking for a large S.mac

just for shits and giggles I'm posting a major finger chaser I had before I sold him to think PSrotten on the board, however I haven't seen "PS" our old chat organizer in years


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

9.5 years! Now that is a commitment to fish keeping! Feefa cant even keep the same fish for 9.5 hours







.


----------



## Piranha_man

_Don't_ miss baddfish.


----------



## FEEFA

Danny Tanner said:


> 9.5 years! Now that is a commitment to fish keeping! Feefa cant even keep the same fish for 9.5 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ha ha ha...Focker!


----------



## lament configuration

where is piranha45?


----------



## [email protected]°

lament configuration said:


> where is piranha45?


Where the hell have you been???


----------



## Nick G

miss liquid. he was an ass and stirred the pot, but he always made me laugh.


----------



## EZmoney

Puff was cool.
Silence was a riot.
I miss J2's p vids.


----------



## Trigga

lament configuration said:


> where is piranha45?


forgot about u! u definetly need to come on here more man


----------



## Jewelz

Thanks for the love, guys.

I remember old school - 2004 - ElTwitcho, Judazzz, Xenon, Ms. Natt, AtlantaBraveBaby.. those were the good old days


----------



## the_w8

I sure don't miss exo king or KOK. I got in many arguements with exo. Guy sure was a fucktard.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

I miss bawb2u. He was so sensitive and a bit women like but still a great knowledgable member.


----------



## Bawb2u

Danny Tanner said:


> I miss bawb2u. He was so sensitive and a bit women like but still a great knowledgable member.


U R sweet. I'll give you cuts in the chow line if I can have your pudding.


----------



## muskielover1

no,you TAKE that pudding!


----------



## Armand_caribe

What about the assclown himself and what happened to Bigshawn?.


----------



## Nick G

lol, wasnt bigshawn the kid who talked a mountain of sh*t that lebron wasnt going to leave the cavaliers? he isnt coming back i dont think, i havent seen him since lebron left the cavs.
ill bet big shawn made some money moving his stuff at least, he said he was a mover.


----------



## TheCableGuy

Anybody miss Fido The Great??


----------



## Criley

I havent been on this site for too too long like some of you but here goes:

Miss: wished that i missed dolphinswim, cause that would mean that hes gone.

Dont miss: well hes not gone yet, but when he is I wont miss him.


----------



## His Majesty

Criley said:


> I havent been on this site for too too long like some of you but here goes:
> 
> Miss: wished that i missed dolphinswim, cause that would mean that hes gone.
> 
> Dont miss: well hes not gone yet, but when he is I wont miss him.


----------



## Mattones

NBKK







I speak to him off Pfury tho.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I'm glad a few members remembered me and missed me. For those of you who's curious about my avatar YES its a woman and Yes I am a male....I think lol.

Most of ALL I missed Team RIP, EASY and ErAiSpY war, thousand of post daily.


----------



## Trigga

hard to tell when its that small eh


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

lol Trigga always Trigga never change, still immature!! hahahaha.


----------



## shiver905

my virginity


----------



## the REASON

i miss c0rey, and acestro (before the power trip), and silence along with cueball. wierdos are fun.

theres no one i dont miss, i wish everyone that used to post still did, but sh*t happens.


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> lol Trigga always Trigga never change, still immature!! hahahaha.


thats the only reason i can think of as to why you wouldnt be 100% sure your a man


----------



## Show_Me_The_Teeth

Nobody missed me? I saw my sis's name (Ms. Natt) but not me. I did see one of you post that people burn out but in my case I have moved so many times that until I buy a house I can not get back into the game. I would hate to sell my fish again.

But the guys I remembered (whether or not they were a pain in the ass) most are Innes, o snap its eric, phulltanks, 74ray, drew booty, nitro fish, just to name a few.

Worst Enemy: Grossy Jerk because we had on going threads/pms about who was better serra's or pygo's and I had pygo's.

Who's still here remembers when predatoryfish.net was falling apart and I was recruiting for Xenon?

I never thought this site would get so big! Plus 100 times more better than pfish ever could be.

For all timers: By the way my Pepsi Challege was never challeged.

SMTT


----------



## hyphen

ohhh drew. that guy was cool as sh*t too. hooked me up with free web hosting for a while.


----------



## DrewBoOty

That's cause I'm the sh*t. How you been hyphen? still working at activision? was that it?

Twitcho is on bikeforums.net fixed gear forum these days. Still doing photo stuff as far as I know.. he's not even on there much.


----------



## DrewBoOty

I figured I would come back and troll a bit, since I'm just sitting here drinking vodka with that toolbag Show_me_the_teeth up there.


----------



## muskielover1

^LMAO! you speak someones name and magically out of the woodwork they come....tell me you aint trolling lol!naaaa,just coincidence.


----------



## hyphen

DrewBoOty said:


> That's cause I'm the sh*t. How you been hyphen? still working at activision? was that it?
> 
> Twitcho is on bikeforums.net fixed gear forum these days. Still doing photo stuff as far as I know.. he's not even on there much.


o sh*t lol. whats crackin dude? i think the last time we talked i was an intern at activision central tech. lots has happened since, but no i dont work at activision or infinity ward anymore. moved to respawn ent. typical that twitch would ride a fixie, i always took him for the hipster type.

whats crackin with you these days?


----------



## DrewBoOty

Not much here, moved from Baltimore to the bay area. Weather is better.. burritos are good.. I'm diggin it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni

hyphen said:


> That's cause I'm the sh*t. How you been hyphen? still working at activision? was that it?
> 
> Twitcho is on bikeforums.net fixed gear forum these days. Still doing photo stuff as far as I know.. he's not even on there much.


o sh*t lol. whats crackin dude? i think the last time we talked i was an intern at activision central tech. lots has happened since, but no i dont work at activision or infinity ward anymore. moved to respawn ent. typical that twitch would ride a fixie, i always took him for the hipster type.

whats crackin with you these days?
[/quote]

Machinima?


----------



## RedneckR0nin

simpleman said:


> n3p feels so left out


Kinda hard on your legendary status eh??


----------



## fiveo93

Jewelz said:


> Thanks for the love, guys.
> 
> I remember old school - 2004 - ElTwitcho, Judazzz, Xenon, Ms. Natt, AtlantaBraveBaby.. those were the good old days










I agree there! dont forget Rhomzilla and that crazy ass Bobme!!


----------



## Guest

where did everyone go???


----------



## Piranha_man

I miss n4p man... that dude was tits.


----------



## redbellyjx ©

Goddamn I haven't been on this site in years. Whos still around?


----------



## scent troll

coldfire. dude was my best bud around here for a few years. i remember when i worked this accounting job and had internet all day i would check into aqhu and shoot the sh*t with coldfire and jmax and a few others all day every day.


----------



## Young Gotti

Wtf happened to this site?


----------



## Guest

Young Gotti said:


> Wtf happened to this site?


who are you?


----------



## scent troll

i miss central. aegir bring back central


----------



## Young Gotti

Umm I've been here since 03. Who r u?


----------



## Guest

Young Gotti said:


> Umm I've been here since 03. Who r u?


02 man, 02


----------



## scent troll

youve been here since 2013 brah

gotti is a real OG
respect him or gtfo


----------



## Ægir

I have been here


----------



## scent troll

the guy i miss most is xenon tho. better days...


----------



## Young Gotti

thanks Ocellatus2000. 02? if I can remember this site didn't start till 03 I may be wrong but before that I was on Predatory fish.


----------



## Guest

nope, 02



Ocellatus2000 said:


> the guy i miss most is xenon tho. better days...


xenon was one of the first guys to leave the site, he started it, lost interest after a couple years, would stop in once a year for a few years, made a short comeback, than sold the site


----------



## scent troll




----------



## Guest

yeah, I don't miss him


----------



## Piranha_man

To be honest, I felt Xenon gave piranha keeping a bad name.
He would post videos of his fish ripping apart mice, rats, etc. and just all around came off as a "Look, I'm cool 'cause I got bloodthirsty fish."


----------



## scent troll

ill be honest i dont lose sleep ever over whether piranha are being misrepresented.


----------



## Guest

not anymore


----------



## Piranha_man

Oh heck, I've never lost a second of sleep over it, I just thought it was extremely immature and unprofessional to own/run a site that's supposed purpose is to: (note #3)

1.) Educate hobbyists on proper care for their fish.
2.) Create a place for hobbyists to congregate and share info, pics and video.
3.) Educate the general public about the piranha hobby.

Lame, lame, lame.


----------



## Pit_man

I agree. If a member wants to show their fish eating mice ect would be one thing... Its like having a pitbull site and showing them tear a cat or something apart.


----------



## Piranha_man

^^ Excellent analogy.

In regards to missed members... I miss the diversity of the members... the chronically optimistic and "team player" RnR, the female representation by ksls, pinky and williambradley.... the genius wit of DT, the "pop up and be negative and belittling texas cop" armac (remember that guy?) haha, the "I'm a moderator" meddle, that one goat herder guy... haha, the smartass of thewaythingsare, the "not sure why ya like him, not sure why you don't" AK... the list is long.

The fact that so many people from all over the country (and world in a few cases like Sir His Majesty of London), that were so different in so many ways, found the unique hobby of piranhas to be a common interest worthy of connecting and interacting on a daily (and oftentimes several times per day) basis.
It's not like we all were all just on a _"how was your day, fine, how was yours"_ level either, we talked about some personal sh*t man... haha... stuff I believe many of us wouldn't have shared with very many close friends in person.

Okay, well... must be the herbal something or rather that's makin' me babble...


----------



## Guest

absinthe?


----------



## Piranha_man

Haha, nope, quit drinking nearly 4 years ago.

The "other" herb.


----------



## Pit_man

I forgot about meddle.. that dude was a trip.

I miss ksls too and plowboy


----------



## scent troll

ksls stops in once in a blue moon still


----------



## Young Gotti

That video of Xenon's was what started this site though.


----------



## Guest

Piranha_man said:


> Haha, nope, quit drinking nearly 4 years ago.
> 
> The "other" herb.


chamomile?


----------



## Piranha_man

n4p said:


> ksls stops in once in a blue moon still


I wouldn't mind seeing ksls's moon...


----------



## scent troll

Piranha_man said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing ksls's moon...


desperate times eh?


----------



## Piranha_man

Haha, not at all.


----------



## scent troll

shes over due for stopping in


----------



## MR.FREEZ

I miss this whole dam site, getting interndt tomorrow i hope so i wont have to ise this fuckin wifi at a book store on a dam phone. Maybe i will try to cealn up the informationcenter it looks a mess! Gotta update some of those pictures


----------



## scent troll

good to see you freez
jeez man...its been 4 score since ive seen you post here


----------



## MR.FREEZ

no internet, no fish at all, health issues blah blah blah, but sh*t is settled out a bit.

i got tiger barbs for fish in a ten gallon right now , thats about it for now. waiting on

petco to have that dollar a gallon sell on the 40 breeder then i have to cross state lines

to go get my new fish


----------



## nitrofish

No one miss me? Lol


----------



## scent troll

hell i did! i miss 500 people posting at the same time...i miss the good old days where you could change skulls in a night. memories...


----------



## nitrofish

What happened? Why did the site go downhill so fast?


----------



## Guest

nitrofish said:


> What happened? Why did the site go downhill so fast?


they banned a certain member


----------



## Piranha_man

I think it's the result of a few things:

1.) The site was sold to some douche nobody knows, and who has zero interaction with his newly purchased site. It was a financially driven "change of hands," rather than fueled by passion for the hobby (as was Xenon's reason for starting this forum).

2.) Gurke started another piranha forum at almost the exact same time as the switch of P-Fury's ownership, most people followed him over "there."

3.) These two things caused an upset in the flow of the site's members looking forward to logging in everyday to share their day's experiences, thoughts, ideas, projects, basically anything and everything in their lives with each other... the bond had been broken.

The "family unit" of P-Fury had been disturbed, much like a family where the dad leaves (Xenon and Grosse), the kids grow up a little and find new interests... the connection is lost.
Some of us still drop in occasionally to see how each other is doing, much like the grown kids of the torn family dropping an e'mail or calling once in awhile out of "missing the tight family unit."

Ya man, we were a family.
I know I used to log in several times per day, and really gave a sh*t what was going on with everybody.
We gathered here from all over the country (and world...)... it was cool.

Hope you all are doing well my brothers and sisters...


----------



## nitrofish

Who got banned?


----------



## scent troll

a few people got banned i know of. no one in particular sticks out to me that would have affected the site like it did. pretty much what pman said. xenon sold the site and everyone was surprised. the new owner couldnt care less about something. even as a former mod he would take weeks to respond to a personal message let alone a post. GG made a new site, advertised the hell out of it here and of course everyone feeling back stabbed jumped ship and left. it started a snowball effect. the more people who left, the worse this place got...the worse it got, the more people left. until now.

the few of us remaining. its sad man. but new members just dont have the patience and staying power. this site was before facebook and twitter and all this other sh*t that the internets full of now. no one appreciates a good old forum anymore. so here we are....


----------



## redbellyjx ©

Haven't been on this site in forever. Back in 06-07, I discovered saltwater and haven't really looked back.

I had a rhom up until 4 years ago, but my GF made me sell him lol. I had his tank in my bed room, and she hated sleeping next to it. Now that we are buying a house, I may just hvae to get another freshwater tank.

So....Xenon and GG are gone??????
and who got banned?

I wasted so much of my college years on this site.


----------



## scent troll

yeah man me too. i wasted way too many hours here too. but then again i still post almost daily here. but im not on this sh*t anymore for hours on end while i do nothing anymore. i post and get on with the day. 
probably a good thing this place isnt still bumpin then.....

its crazy though cause there really was a family mentality here. i remember when i first signed up i was like everyone knows each other and i felt like the new kid at the lunch table butting into convos and sh*t. then after a few weeks/months and you skulls change you start making friends...getting into debates...fuckin around...then you realize one day...i spend WAY too much time here.

its sad cause its still here. still pfury. just its a hollow shell of what it used to be. its like detroit.


----------



## Guest

nitrofish said:


> Who got banned?


njpiranha / n3p


----------



## Piranha_man

Dude, I never thought about the Facebook aspect... of course, there are way more "express" and interconnected ways to do this nowadays...
Hell, internet forums are pretty old fashioned at this point.

Wild man... wild.

OMG... somebody else is on this thread at the same time as I!

Hey bob... whassup! lol









(First time I've seen anything but a dusty tumbleweed blow by while on a thread.)


----------



## scent troll

yeah i thought about it for a long time. actually before the big exodus we were trickling down in activity a lot. pretty much facebook and everything that went with it. lots of members here even exchanged fb names and sh*t and started socializing there. i mean lets face it its much easier. this is a discussion forum and most people whove been here for a long time are here more for friends and bullshittin. so its only natural.


----------



## nitrofish

I remember back in the day I made custom vinyl decals for everyone. I wonder if anyone still has one of those on their tank. That was like 11 years ago.


----------



## scent troll

i remember those. i still have my piranha-fury t-shirt. i rarely ever use it though


----------



## nitrofish

Anyone remember pcrose? Her name was chelsea. I actually still keep in touch with her via Facebook.


----------



## scent troll

yeah she just came back not long ago

havent seen her in a month or 2 tho


----------



## r1dermon

I miss when this thread was about missing old members.


----------



## scent troll

you aren't relevant anymore

go back to fagget pkeeprs sell out


----------



## ICEE

pcrose lol. 1/10 looks


----------



## scent troll

that's pretty generous. she looks like a horses foot


----------



## ICEE

bro you used to flirt with that dont lie


----------



## scent troll

I didn't say I wouldn't f*ck it
but im also not known for having the highest standards


----------



## r1dermon

Central you are still mad that I have been here longer than you.

And that I fucked your mom. That is understandable though...


----------



## ICEE

r1 just mad that the patriots suck so much dick this year


----------



## r1dermon

Actually I'm kind of happy. I was finally able to get tickets for less than 500 dollars.


----------



## scent troll

r1dermon said:


> And that I fucked your mom. That is understandable though...


holy sh*t
I got nothing on that









best....burn...everrrr


----------



## ICEE

r1dermon said:


> Actually I'm kind of happy. I was finally able to get tickets for less than 500 dollars.


so you wanna go watch brady get sacked? I enjoy that too


----------



## r1dermon

I got tickets for December 14th against the dolphins. Revenge game. No possible way the Patriots drop that one.


----------



## scent troll

I would agree with that. the pats are still a force. they can definitely put up numbers. but their D needs to get their sh*t together.

I see the pats going an even 8-8 this year. no playoff berth


----------



## ICEE

How can they put up numbers when there offensive line is poop







so fuckin bad. Ya lets trade one of the best offensive lineman in the league for some nobody sh*t tight end









Patriots might make the playoffs but it will only because they have the shittiest division


----------



## scent troll

they wont make playoffs at all. and aside from their O Line, they still possess some solid recievers and have gronkoski. and lets not forget about brady.


----------



## ICEE

O line is everything. gives you time to throw


----------



## JYUB

central said:


> they wont make playoffs at all. and aside from their O Line, they still possess some solid recievers and have gronkoski. and lets not forget about brady.


all I have...is.....12th man. hee heee


----------

